# Italien



## ducati (29. Januar 2005)

Wer kennt sich mit dem Fischen in Norditalien und der italienischen Schweiz aus mich interessiert das Fliegenfischen im Fluß oder See.
Gruß Boris


----------



## drogba (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Italien*

hmm sagen wir so was wilste denn genau wissen ??also wenns drum geht nen guten fluss zu finden finde ich die versaca gut fürs fliegen fischen oder im ticino!


----------



## ducati (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Italien*

Hast du genauere Infos zu den beiden Flüssen,erzähl mal was,wo gibt es die Karten wo fängt man am besten an zu fische etc...Bin häufiger(3-5 mal im Jahr) in Intra Norditalien und wollte da mal ein mit der Fliege loslegen,habe aber wie gesagt keine Ahnung wo ich die Karten etc bekomme und wo es sich lohnt zu fische oder im Lago auf Schwazbarsch.Bist du häufiger da?


----------



## Ansgar (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Italien*

MOin,

ich habe mal da gefischt, aber Experte genug bin ich nicht - versuch mal die italienische Angelzeitung pescare (muesste so was sein wie www.pescare.it) zu finden - da gibt es bestimmt einige Announcen usw fuer die Seen und Fluesse dort - und bestimmt auch was zum Fischen in der Lombardei...

Forellenfischen ist gut. Forelle heisst "trotta", angeln heisst pescare, ein Fluss ist ein "Fiume" und eine Angel "una canna", wenn ich mich richtig erinnere... 

Interessant ist, dass man sich fuer das Angeln in Italien recht gut vorbereiten muss, da es lange nicht an jeder Ecke nen Angelladen gibt. Keiner meiner italienischen Freunde angelt und dass von dort Weltmeister im angeln kommen, wissen auch die wenigsten Italiener... 

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## drogba (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Italien*

also in intra finde ich es immer gut an den schiffs anlegern.Ich bin leider nicht oft in intra sondern in luino also genau auf der anderen seite.aber karten habe ich mir noch nie gekuaft und zum thema angeln:also ich selber fische nicht mit der fliege ber wenn man döbel fangen will uist man sicherlich immer gut beraten an den anlegern und auf forelle in der versasca .ich kann dir leider nicht viel über das fliegenfischen erzählen aber wenns ums normale angeln geht sicherlich.!


----------



## Holgi 1 (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Italien*

Moin, klinke mich einfach mal hier ein. Fahre im Sommer (August) zum Idrosee nach Italien. Kann mir jemand Tipps zum Angeln an diesem See geben?

Vielen Dank und immer `nen dicken Fisch am Haken

Holgi !


----------



## ducati (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Italien*

Hallo,
an den Schiffsanlegern hast Du da auch schon Forellen gefangen,oder nur Döbel?auf welche Art fischt Du da?Holst Du dir immer Jahreskarten und wo holst Du die?Wann ist denn da ne gute Zeit zu fischen?Fragen über Fargen
werde da mal demnächst angreifen.
Gruß Boris


----------



## Ernest (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Italien*

hallo,

also ich feiere meine ferien schon seit jahren in norditalien -
u.a. am lago maggiore (luino) - am lago di lugano (sowohl im norden als auch im süden) - und am lago di como. ich hatte in all' den jahren erst ein oder zweimal eine karte gelöst - in der regel in bestimmten ortsansässigen kneipen mit dem logo "CEPS" oder "CIPS" - das sind die betr. angelvereine - oder du bekommst ein formular bei manchen hotels (für die gäste) mit dem du den betrag auf einer poststelle einzahlst - beleg und formular sind dann die angelberechtigung.
ich habe in den meisten fällen von privatgrundstücken geangelt und bin nie kontrolliert worden - aber trau schau wem |kopfkrat 
am lago maggiore hatte ich in den späten siebzigern tolle & große rapfen und döbel mit köderfisch und blinker gefangen, sowie schleien. meistens wohne ich aber am luganersee bei porlezza oder im süden bei porto ceresio - dort hatte ich häufig die beliebten forellenbarsche gefangen - macht spaß mit der fliege oder gummi's - der hit sind aber die großen zander, welche an den bootsanleger kurioserweise unter der oberfläche stehen un aus der dunkelheit fischchen rauben, welche im lichtkegel der steglaternen stehen. ne tolle und aufregnede sache...
grüße ernest


----------



## ducati (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Italien*

Forellenbarsche,den Jungs würde ich auch gerne mal auf die Schuppen rücken,stehen die eigentlich eher am Grund oder Mittelwasser?Habe gehört die halten sich nur an bestimmten Stellen auf und sind nicht überall im See anzutreffen.Ich werde das einfach mal testen.

Gruß Boris


----------



## drogba (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Italien*

mir wäre das aber neu das der forellenbarsch im lago maggiore anzutreffen ist


----------



## wweber (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Italien*

auch ich fahre im august an den idrosee, bin dort an der breitesten stelle, oben im norden, bei ponte caffaro.
war schon einigemale da und angle normalerweise auf kleine barsche. beifänge sind dann gegebenenfalls aal und trüsche. auf weißfische kannst du dich dusselig fischen. forellen gibts auch, aber scheu und nicht zahlreich, außer in den fischzuchten rund um den see. in ponte caffaro befindet sich ein angel- und fahradladen - von idro kommend ortseingang linke seite. dort gibt es die berechtigungsscheine. mit diesem dann auf die post und bezahlen.
viel spaß 
ich glaube, das war dann nicht dein letzter aufenthalt dort.


----------

